# Sitzgelegenheiten



## ITZetteus (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Community . Ich hoffe das sowas noch nicht gab. Jedoch ist es mal interessant, auf was Ihr so gerne vor dem PC sitzt. Ob Bürostuhl, Sessel oder sonstiges. [emoji1]


----------



## ITZetteus (12. Dezember 2016)

Dann mach ich den Anfang. Ich mag das Standartmodel. Sportlich 😂





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ein relativ normaler Bürostuhl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XiruFTW (13. Dezember 2016)

MAXNOMIC(R) CLASSIC PRO online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)
ich hab mir vor gut einem Jahr mal was gegönnt  mir gefällt er, auch wenn der Preis natürlich recht happig ist.


----------



## P2063 (13. Dezember 2016)

sitze seit Jahren auf einem Billig-Racingseat für 60€ und werde mir nächstes Jahr (Umzug steht an, darum jetzt noch nicht) entweder einen Maxnomic oder Noblechair gönnen.


----------



## MettGurke (13. Dezember 2016)

Wilkhahn ON. Der ist zwar ziemlich teuer aber diese ganzen "Gaming-Stühle" haben keine Chance gegen die "Trimension" dieses Stuhls. Ich kann ihn wirklich empfehlen. Von diesen ganzen Gaming Dingern die mittlerweile von jedem 0815-DiggaAlter-Youtuber angepriesen werden halte ich wirklich nix. Minimalistisches Design und unübertroffen gemütlich!

Gruß MettGurke


----------



## Trash123 (13. Dezember 2016)

DX Racer3, Gaming Stuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Burostuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gaming chair, Bezug Kunstleder, 74 x 117-127 x 50 cm, Gestell Alu schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------



## blautemple (13. Dezember 2016)

Hier steht der gute alte Markus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2016)

hjh OFFICE 724200 XXL G 300 Chefsessel , Kunstleder, schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Dicker Chefsessel schön gemüdlich.  Wiege zwar nur 70 kg aber diese XXL 150kg Stühle sind der Hammer!


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell der typische 70€ Stuhl, dürfte nun 3 Jahre aug dem Buckel haben und... man merkt es ihm an 
Songmics Racing Stuhl Bürostuhl Chefsessel Drehstuhl PU schwarz OBG56B Songmics Racing Stuhl Burostuhl Chefsessel Drehstuhl PU schwarz OBG56B: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Der nächste wird hoffentlich ein Eigenbau aus einem Autositz mit nen paar Rollen drunter, muss aber noch durchgeplant werden.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ dickes Kissen.


----------

